# generators



## smoking42 (Mar 4, 2007)

I just bought a 2007 wildwood le northwest edition and was wondering what size of generator I would need to run the airconditioner and the other electrical things. I have a 1850 watt now but I know that is not big enough.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: generators

Hey smoking42, welcome to the forum.  I think Yamaha advertises a 3000 watt generator that will start and run a 13,500 btu air conditioner. Anything smaller than that is dicey.  Also, 2 Honda 2000 watt generators wired in parallel works good.  About $1,000 each.  The Chinese make some inexpensive generators, but I'm skeptical of them until I hear more.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: generators

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Honda makes a 3000EU quiet generator that will run your AC and everything else.  Sells around here from $1,650-1,795.00.  The two 2,000 watt will also, but cost you more money.  The parallel kit will cost you about $250.00 on top of the generators.  One big advantage to them is transporting them.  The 3000 weighs 138 lb.  I know, I own one.

I sell the 3000 Kipor generator for $1,250.00.  It will also run everything in your trailer.  It has a battery start, wheels and will run about 15 hours on a tank of gas.


----------



## smoking42 (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: generators

Thanks for the reply, I found a 3500kw with a surge of 4000kw made by Champion, do you guys know if Champion is any good or a waste of money. They are not that expensive at all, that is why I am kinda leary of it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: generators

If Ken (Grandview Trailer Sales) says something is OK, then get it!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: generators

I have not heard of Champion.  If "they are not that expensive", it bet they are not that quiet either. the Honda and Kipor are quiet.  
Open frame generators are sometimes called "contractor generators".  They sit on a job site and no one cares how loud they are.  When you go to a campground, they won't be allowed.
Spend the money you are comfortable with, but keep in mind where you are going to use this generator.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: generators

The Champion is noisy :disapprove:


----------



## smoking42 (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: generators

thanks for the reply, I will stay with the Honda or Yamaha probably, that is what is most around where I live, that is in northern eastern Montana. 
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: generators





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 3/4/2007  2:27 PM  Hello and welcome to the forum.  Honda makes a 3000EU quiet generator that will run your AC and everything else.  Sells around here from $1,650-1,795.00.  The two 2,000 watt will also, but cost you more money.  The parallel kit will cost you about $250.00 on top of the generators.  One big advantage to them is transporting them.  The 3000 weighs 138 lb.  I know, I own one.  I sell the 3000 Kipor generator for $1,250.00.  It will also run everything in your trailer.  It has a battery start, wheels and will run about 15 hours on a tank of gas.





Hey Grandview the Honda is what we want to get. We've heard one run, or should I say barely heard it run, lol. Your price sounds better than what our local Honda dealer has on their floor. I believe theirs is $2,000. But, would have to check.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: generators

I really like the 2 Honda generators because of the weight thing.  When I first started Full-time RV'ing it wasn't a big deal, but now that I'm in my twilite years, 2 smaller portable Hondas are a much better deal than 1 bigger heavier generator.  Also, when you don't need max amps/watts you only have to get 1 smaller generator out of your storage compartment.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: generators





> DL Rupper - 3/5/2007  3:59 PM  I really like the 2 Honda generators because of the weight thing.  When I first started Full-time RV'ing it wasn't a big deal, but now that I'm in my twilite years, 2 smaller portable Hondas are a much better deal than 1 bigger heavier generator.  Also, when you don't need max amps/watts you only have to get 1 smaller generator out of your storage compartment.



So DL would two Honda's run 50amp? Like if I had the AC, microwave, HWH, and Fridge on then put some toast in the toaster. Would I blow something up?


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: generators

Snowbird, the 2 Hondas would give you 4000 Watts.  You need more to run everything on a 50 amp service.   I think you would trip the house breaker if you ran all the goodies with the 2 Hondas.  You could use the 2 Hondas as long as you didn't exceed 4000 Watts.   Run the AC, Fridge, lights, TV and forget the microwave, HWH, and toaster unless you turned some of the other high current drain appliances off.  I know when I'm dry camping and running  my Onon 4000 watt generator I'm constantly running around the RV turning something on or off.  I usually just run my fridge and HWH on propane and wait to turn my microwave on when the AC is cycling to off.  Most 50amp motorhomes have 5500 watt or larger onboard generators to run all their goodies.   :laugh:  Dang, no matter what I try I can't get this stupid emot to dance


----------



## hertig (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: generators

A trailer which is designed to work on 30 amps 'requires'  120 volts x 30 amps = 3600 watts.  A 4000 watt generator is actually only rated for 4000 watts 'peak' and has a long term capability of generally 3200 to 3800 watts depending on the generator.  So a 4KW generator is 'perfect' for a 30 amp RV, and a 3KW generator 'can do it' with some care.

For a 50 amp RV, you are actually talking about 2 50 amp circuits, so the 'perfect' generator for that would be 100 amps x 120 volts = 12KW.  Of course, not many RVs really have 100 amps of toys in them, so can get by quite well on 8KW or even less.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: generators





> hertig - 3/6/2007  1:10 PM  A trailer which is designed to work on 30 amps 'requires'  120 volts x 30 amps = 3600 watts.  A 4000 watt generator is actually only rated for 4000 watts 'peak' and has a long term capability of generally 3200 to 3800 watts depending on the generator.  So a 4KW generator is 'perfect' for a 30 amp RV, and a 3KW generator 'can do it' with some care.  For a 50 amp RV, you are actually talking about 2 50 amp circuits, so the 'perfect' generator for that would be 100 amps x 120 volts = 12KW.  Of course, not many RVs really have 100 amps of toys in them, so can get by quite well on 8KW or even less.





I'm afraid you lost me hertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but, I guess we'll just get a couple of 2000's and run the HWH and fridge on gas and I'll watch it when I plug in the toaster.


----------



## hertig (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: generators

Sorry Snowbird, let me see if I can keep my head out of the clouds.

A RV has 2 (for 30 Amp) or 3 (for 50 amp) wires going into it.  The power used in the RV, in watts, is defined as the current going through the wires into the RV times the voltage across the wires into the RV.  In math terms,  Power = Current * Voltage.

So, let's take a 30 Amp RV.  The maximum current which can go into the RV is 30 Amps.  Let's call the 'normal' voltage across the 2 wires as 120 Volts.  Thus the power consumed by the RV is a maximum of  120 volts * 30 amps = 3600 watts.  This is sometimes abbreviated as 3.6 Kilowatts or 3.6 KW. 

With me so far?  If not, let me know what I'm not explaining clearly enough.

Now, if a generator is 'rated' to be 4.0 KW, it is very likely that is the PEAK or HIGHEST power it can provide.  Generally the generator manufacturer 'limits' you to that value for say 10% of the time the generator is running.  The rest of the time you must use a lower amount of power often called the 'duty' rating.  For a 4KW generator, this is around 3700 watts, plus or minus depending on the manufacturer.

Thus a 4KW generator (or 2 2KW generators hooked together, which mostly only Honda can do) will easily handle a 30 Amp trailer.  You can run a 30 Amp trailer on 3000 watts of generator; I have done it and so has GTS and probably many others.  It just means that the breaker on the generator will pop before the breaker in the RV.

Now for the advanced course, the 50 Amp RV     

This RV has 2 wires going in, and 1 wire coming out.  So 50 amps can go in 1 wire and 50 amps can go in the other wire, and the voltage from each of these wires to the 3rd wire is 120 volts.  So the power used could be as high as  (50 amps * 120 volts) + 50 amps * 120 volts) = 12,000 watts or 12KW.  This is how much power the outlet will supply without popping the breaker and how much power the RV can accept without popping its breaker.  

Fortunately, very few RVs can actually USE 12KW (have that much electrical stuff in them).  Which is why most 50 Amp RVs only have 6KW to 8KW generators in them. 

Whew, any questions?   

If you understand this and are interested, I can attempt to explain why you can have only 1 wire coming out of a 50 Amp RV when there are 2 wires going in...


----------



## hertig (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: generators

I forgot to mention that of course you can run a 50 amp RV from a 30 amp circuit (or generator for that matter).  That is why they have an adapter to do it.  Just remember that you have 'half' the power you would normally have.  So run only '1' big power user at a time.  For instance, 1 AC.  Or the Microwave.  Or electric water heat.  Or the initial charge on the batteries.  Or the toaster.


----------



## smoking42 (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: generators

one of the dealers in town sells Honda's for around $1,800 for the 3,000 watt. That is what I am going to get.
I really want to thank you guys for all of the help.
Have a great day


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: generators

I know everyone does not agree, but my Honda 3000EU will pull everything in a 30 amp. camper.  I had a 29' 2003 30 amp. 5th wheel.  It had a 15K AC, a 10 Gal. water heater, and all the other goodies.  

When I got the generator, I wanted to know what it would do.   I set it on my truck and turned the "Econo Throttle" off, which made the engine run fast.  I turned my water heater on elec., turned the TV on, turned the AC on, turned the Refer. on elec.,  turned the radio on, a couple of 120 volt lights and turned the ceiling fan on.  I had an AC voltage meter plugged in and it was in the green, sitting on about 115 volts.  I then went out to the generator and turned the "Econo Throttle" on.  Believe it or not, the engine slowed down, and the meter was still in the green.  I was surprised myself.

I do know I can not run a hair dryer or curling iron or coffee pot at the same time as everything else.  We just use a little common sense when we are using it and don't have everything on.

I now use it with my 50 amp trailer.  I adapt down to 30 amps. and use a 25' extension cord.  It will run it just as well.  We do a lot of "dry" camping and I have used it quite a lot.  

As the other example was a test, in reality, I heat water on gas, and run the refer on gas.  Every morning though, the TV is on, a curling iron is on (wife's), a hair dryer is used and the coffee pot is hot.  In the summer, the AC is on also.  We rarely overload the generator.  A couple of times we will trip it, but not often.

What I like is the fact it will run my trailer for 15-18 hours on a tank of gas. 

Maybe the mathematics don't add up, but I know what the generator will do.  The Kipor 3000's we have sold, will do the same thing.


----------



## hertig (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: generators

I also have the 3000 Honda and it worked for me too.  At first it would not start the A/C when the A/C compressor had been sitting for a while.  I installed an 'easy start' kit in the A/C and didn't have any problems after that.

Very quiet, very clean power, easy to start, easy on the fuel.  I even found a slightly elevated cover for the forward third of my truck bed which covered the generator, so transporting it was no problem.  I did find that the battery tended to die (I don't think it is charged when the generator is running, or if it is supposed to be, my recharger doesn't work).


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: generators

I have had mine for 2 1/2 years with no battery problem.  Still using the original.  I would guess that your charger is not working, or you do have a defective battery.  I have had no problems starting my AC.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: generators

It's still easier to lift 2 smaller Hondas. :laugh:  :bleh:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: generators

I agree with the weight.  There is much merit to that thinking.  We have a camping friend who goes by HERself.  She bought two 2000's so she can move them on her own.  The draw back is you loose the elect. start, have a smaller gas tank, and spend more money.  

The Honda dealer around here was selling the 3000 for $1,650.00 about 6 months ago.  You will spend about a thousand each for 2000's and about $250 for the parallel kit.


----------



## hertig (Mar 9, 2007)

Re: generators

If I had to do it over, I'd be tempted to go with the 2 2000's.  But one problem with them - they are easier to steal


----------

